# My new aquaworx iota kit



## Fishstery (Jan 24, 2018)

Buceplant just got in the aquaworx iota kit for only $40, so naturally I had to jump on it. I got the kit in tall with seriyu stone. It comes with the jar, crushed lava stone, sand, driftwood, some stone pieces, and a healthy portion of moss and 2 bucephalandra. To add a little _spice_ I took some fittonia and string of frogs clippings from my paludarium and added them in for accent, but truthfully you can fully plant this with what buceplant provided. 

It was such a fun and easy project to set up, and maintenance is easy as well. I'm looking to buy another 2 (or 3) of these


----------

